# Upper Manistee Floating ?



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

I was wondering about any spots to put in a drift boat above the CCC bridge that is a day float to the CCC bridge. Also,if anyone can tell me exactly where the Yellowtree access is located i would appreciate it. This has been confusing me for sometime.

thanks,
Eric


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Yellowtrees can be a little confusing to get to. If you're heading west on 72, you'll go over the river and ways down there is a paved road coming out from the left--I think it's at the gas station. Take that road, it'll turn to dirt and you'll be taking that road a decent ways back into the woods with cabins spaced along the road. You'll come to a T in the road, to the left is a private drive and to the right is a bumpy road going thru the woods. Take the bumpy road and it will get you to Yellowtrees. Can't remember the name of the paved road at the moment, maybe "Riverview" road or something like that??? Hope this helps...


----------



## green caddis01 (Jun 27, 2001)

Coming off of M 72 is Riverview Rd. A good day float would be yellowtrees to ccc, it's a relatively long one though. It will most definately take all day. Probably your best chance for a true monster trout in Michigan is in the flies water of the Manistee.


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

Are there any other access spots that I could possibly launch a boat between yellowtrees and the CCC bridge? Any private properties where permission may be granted?


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

I was up there this summer. There was this rough, boat launch that was above CCC bridge & floated this to private launch not more than a 1/2 below the bridge. You just had to give a small donation to use the launch below the bridge. You would have a touch time getting a boat out at a bridge.

I have lat & longs of the launch above CCC from my GPS. I jsut happend to find it by driving by & saw other people launching their boats there. I can post them later.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

That rough launch is now owned by the DNR I think. Some people call it "Burnt Cabin" and the private launch below CCC is Weber's. They also do car spotting if you need it.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

Weber's that is right! If you are heading south off of M-72 it is west off that road just before you get to the bridge. It is a large place right on the river.

Burnt Cabin (there is an old foundation probably a burnt down cabin!) Anyhow it is not the easiest to locate. I think that there was some pink paint on the tree next to the entrance or such. That is what first caught my eyes.


----------

